# Wedding shots 3 C&C



## dzfoto (Dec 4, 2009)

Dear friends, thanks for the previous comments! Would like to share my another wedding shots in Lithuania. The couple was realy relaxed and I was like invisible to them. What are you going to see is completely journalistic captures (no set up, stage etc..) Please criticize 
Full set -> is here
1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




16.




17.




18.




19.


----------



## adcmarti (Dec 4, 2009)

I really like the first photo with the ladies in the background.  Good shot.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 4, 2009)

I like the 4th shot with the candles.  Good overall shot to tell the story.


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 4, 2009)

I love these.  You captured many details and the couple looks so happy!


----------



## wiredhernandez (Dec 4, 2009)

I really like this series. Great shots. If the brides face were a little more exposed I think it would be better ... but this is great stuff..


----------



## Katelyn.Rose (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh My! Image #19 is absolutely beautiful. I want you to come to Canada and shoot my wedding!


----------



## dzfoto (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks! I hope some day I'll do destination wedding 



Katelyn.Rose said:


> Oh My! Image #19 is absolutely beautiful. I want you to come to Canada and shoot my wedding!


----------



## Shockey (Dec 4, 2009)

Very nice, some excellent work in this series.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 4, 2009)

very nice, my fav is number 10! very good shot


----------



## Da Vinci (Dec 4, 2009)

Your work is remarkable, pictures like these I could look at all day! It is funny when I saw where you are from because I thought these were pictures taken by Aleksandras, he is also from Lithuania. Both you and he produce the same style of work. You are truly an artist, but with a camera instead of a brush!!!!!!


----------



## dzfoto (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, Aleksandras is one of the most wanted wedding photographer here in Lithuania working in journalistic syle.



Da Vinci said:


> Your work is remarkable, pictures like these I could look at all day! It is funny when I saw where you are from because I thought these were pictures taken by Aleksandras, he is also from Lithuania. Both you and he produce the same style of work. You are truly an artist, but with a camera instead of a brush!!!!!!


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Dec 5, 2009)

DZ your photos are simply amazing!  

There is something a little off about some of these that gives them a unique style.  Your subjects are in razor sharp focus, however the DOF is extreme even for shooting at 2.8 and seems unreal for a dslr to produce naturally.  Are you using an extra PP filter or action like Focal Point to process these?


----------



## dzfoto (Feb 12, 2010)

No, I dont use any filter, and do not make any of DOF postprocessing. Everything is natural.



BuZzZeRkEr said:


> DZ your photos are simply amazing!
> 
> There is something a little off about some of these that gives them a unique style.  Your subjects are in razor sharp focus, however the DOF is extreme even for shooting at 2.8 and seems unreal for a dslr to produce naturally.  Are you using an extra PP filter or action like Focal Point to process these?


----------



## beni_hung (Feb 12, 2010)

Amazing shots! Truly inspirational!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 12, 2010)

Your style seems very strong and distinct.  Very neat.  Some fairly unusual shots.


----------



## themedicine (Feb 12, 2010)

I think you have a pretty creative and unique style for sure, and I like all of your shots, great job. I just have a question about image #3. Maybe not a question but a comment. I would be pretty livid if this were my wedding day and there was a photographer somewhere between me and the priest/preacher whatever. I think it makes for an awesome shot, but I was wondering how the couple felt about you being "right there" in the midst of it all.
Just curious.


----------



## BAmereihn (Feb 12, 2010)

i REALLY like the boat shot


----------



## fotograf biel (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, amazing! Great pictures! As an Italien, have you been at Yervant's workshop?


----------



## sami.aziz (Feb 13, 2010)

The photos in the grassy area are amazing, particularly the 15th picture. I am guessing it's the natural light coming through the leaves that gives the pictures such as a soft look. I honestly like all these pictures, so I don't really have any critiques, except for maybe the 14th one, which just looks a little over-exposed, however that may have been the effect you were going for. Overall, great pictures!


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Feb 13, 2010)

In images 11, 12, and 14 it looks like the blurry background is almost spinning.  How do you achieve this effect?


----------



## dzfoto (Feb 13, 2010)

No, am NOT Italian, i am from Lithuania, so - Lithuanian 



fotograf biel said:


> Wow, amazing! Great pictures! As an Italien, have you been at Yervant's workshop?


----------



## Casshew (Feb 13, 2010)

Great shots, colours & softness, I love the one in the row boat


----------



## bennielou (Feb 13, 2010)

These are great!!!!!


----------



## 7/24 (Feb 13, 2010)

dzfoto... The shots are amazing. I dig your style. Any couple should be honored to have you capture their special day.


----------



## fotograf biel (Feb 14, 2010)

dzfoto said:


> No, am NOT Italian, i am from Lithuania, so - Lithuanian



Ooops, I'm sorry. I thought your domain is ending with "it" but it's lt of course ... btw, my girlfriend likes your pictures also very much, she said your pictures have this certain mood ...:thumbup:


----------



## dzfoto (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments, friends 



fotograf biel said:


> dzfoto said:
> 
> 
> > No, am NOT Italian, i am from Lithuania, so - Lithuanian
> ...


----------

